# Intel C202 SATA controller support?



## AndyUKG (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

  just wanted to double check as it's not listed in the hardware compatibility list, anyone know if the intel C202 SATA chipset is supported in FreeBSD 8 or 9? As in the controller in this Fujitsu server:

https://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/docs/public/ds-py-tx140-s1.pdf

thanks Andy.


----------



## t1066 (Dec 5, 2011)

I am using the Intel c204 SATA chipset in 9.0-rc1.


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

  ok thanks for the info, hopefully I can assume the c202 will work, looking on the Intel specs they both seem to be essentially the same product.

Can you tell me what driver supports the c204 on your system? The c202 or c204 don't seem to be listed on the hardware compatibility for CURRENT either, unless they are listed under and alternate name....

http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/CURRENT/hardware/support.html#DISK

thanks Andy.


----------



## t1066 (Dec 6, 2011)

It is supported by the ahci() driver.

You have to look into the source to see what is actually supported by it. For example, this is the relevant part in ahci.c


```
{0x1c028086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
{0x1c038086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
{0x1c048086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
{0x1c058086, 0x00, "Intel Cougar Point",        0},
```

The relevant boot messages are


```
ahci0: <Intel Cougar Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xfa101000-0xfa1017ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
```


----------



## AndyUKG (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok thanks for that, I had a check and it's in 8.2-RELEASE too, so no worries for me.

cheers Andy.


----------

